# ATI RV770 Chip Availability and Release Dates



## malware (May 15, 2008)

The guys over at VR-Zone have learned some new information about the ATI RV770 chips, and apparently they want to share it with everyone:





> AMD has just confirmed the marketing name for RV770 yesterday which is no surprise to anyone, the Radeon HD 4800 series. RV770PRO is Radeon HD 4850, RV770XT is Radeon HD 4870 and R700 is Radeon HD 4870 X2. AMD will be shipping RV770 GPUs to AIB by end of this month and you can expect different card designs from the manufacturers at launch. AMD is set to launch the Radeon HD 4850 on June 18th and it is definitely a hard one with retail availability on the same day. Radeon HD 4870, however, will be launched a week later on June 25th with retail availability in July due to GDDR5 availability. Radeon HD 4870 X2 will come later in Q3. As for the clocks, we won't be revealing them yet but the RV770XT core clock is not going anywhere above 800MHz.



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 15, 2008)

I read that the low clock rate are "smoke and mirrors" whatever that means.


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2008)

Yup, core clock stays below 800 MHz, shader clock goes above 

Finally, ATI uses a shader-domain clock generator.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 15, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Yup, core clock stays below 800 MHz, shader clock goes above
> 
> Finally, ATI uses a shader-domain clock generator.


what does that mean ?


----------



## Siluro (May 15, 2008)

*it means*

that there are separate core & shader clocks this time around, and that the shader clock is faster with... what? was it 40%, or am I making it up? anyway it's faster than the core )


----------



## FilipM (May 15, 2008)

I cannot wait to see if this is the right choice...lol...I hope my waiting pays of at the end.


----------



## imperialreign (May 15, 2008)

I head ATI sent nVidia a tape with the Jaws theme song on it


----------



## TooFast (May 15, 2008)

I wonder what the mem clocks are?


----------



## philbrown23 (May 15, 2008)

does anyone know where you can pre-order one of theese??


----------



## Exavier (May 15, 2008)

lol, the 4850 comes out on my birthday  
I wanna see the 4870 + its' drivers before I commit to a new card or two, perhaps to time nicely with P45? 
*is plagued by choice*


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2008)

Actually P45 comes at a bad time, with just about half an year until Nehalem and a set of new CPU's, sockets, chipsets, etc., which would out-date both P45 and LGA775 altogether, unless Intel plans to do what it did to Prescott and release a LGA775 Nehalem derivative.



imperialreign said:


> I head ATI sent nVidia a tape with the Jaws theme song on it



lol epic.


----------



## Megasty (May 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I head ATI sent nVidia a tape with the Jaws theme song on it



That's just wrong  Not that I can't see where there getting at or anything


----------



## wolf2009 (May 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I head ATI sent nVidia a tape with the Jaws theme song on it



WOW , thats intense . WOuld make a hell of story if that was true. 
ANyways, lets hope ATI's teeth do not get busted like it did last time with HD2000 series .


----------



## X-TeNDeR (May 15, 2008)

*So.. the end to speculation.. GDDR5 FTW!* 

Good thing about the seperate Shader domain.. huh, but i need to update my GPU charts


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 15, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I head ATI sent nVidia a tape with the Jaws theme song on it



I hope they didnt!

#1. A tape is a bit out of date... perhaps reflecting the technology competence of AMD? Oh dear. At least a CD, DVD, or MP3 on email would have been better. But a TAPE?

#2. AMD should be spending its resources on more contructive activities than "na, na, na, nah-nah" with its competitors, UNLESS, this is a direct and public marketing stunt to get more free web-inches. (it just succeeded, lol, but not necessarily in a +ve way)

#3. The 4870 isnt going to be in the retail channels until Q3. So, its a bit late, and NOT early.  Never mind the official launch date... you cant drive it until its in your garage... and that wont be until July.

#4. Blowing your trumpet nearly 2 months before its in the consumer channels is pretty stupid. Why, because nVidia can pull some heavy reactive marketing to puh-puh what AMD has actually got out there today in the market place. nVidia can pull the Jaws trick in the retail channels NOW. And its only a few techno-geeks like ourselves that know about the 4870. 95% of GPU buyers dont even know (or care) about it yet... so nVidia can influence the market NOW

#5. 2 weeks before ATI launches, nVidia can start trumpeting their new GPU and how it is 100x faster than what ATI hasnt even launched yet.

But then again, ATI is now run by AMD, so its completely possible for them to pull a stupid PR stunt like this. Will backfire IMO.


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2008)

Obviously he was being sarcastic/funny. Some people are soo sensitive. :shadedshu


----------



## tvdang7 (May 15, 2008)

yea . Hate it when people try to sound relevant .


----------



## Megasty (May 15, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Obviously he was being sarcastic/funny. Some people are soo sensitive. :shadedshu



lol  That's just being over analytical. My father loved ppl that were over analytical, but maybe that's why I stopped being like that 

Anyways I would still like to see nVidia's response to that tape


----------



## btarunr (May 15, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Anyways I would still like to see nVidia's response to that tape



They'd probably send back a Blu-ray disc with "Runs best with NVIDIA PureVideo HD" sticker, disc containing a hidden cam video of Jen-Hsun Huang doing "open a can of _whoop-ass_ act".

I read somewhere that an HD4870 could be about as fast as an HD3870 X2.

Oh yeah, here: http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-37453-135.html


----------



## candle_86 (May 15, 2008)

Well well AMD is gonna try to retake the crown, ha

Now we know when to expect GT200 and a crushing blow


----------



## acperience7 (May 15, 2008)

Siluro said:


> that there are separate core & shader clocks this time around, and that the shader clock is faster with... what? was it 40%, or am I making it up? anyway it's faster than the core )



So core clock is less important than shader clock, or is the core clock high enough so that it won't bottleneck the shader clock? ugh, I'm confused. What about ROP's? I thought those were very important as well, but they're still stuck on 16 ROP.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 15, 2008)

btarunr said:


> They'd probably send back a Blu-ray disc with "Runs best with NVIDIA PureVideo HD" sticker, disc containing a hidden cam video of Jen-Hsun Huang doing "open a can of _whoop-ass_ act".
> 
> I read somewhere that an HD4870 could be about as fast as an HD3870 X2.
> 
> Oh yeah, here: http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-37453-135.html



awesome article , best thing is the price point that was written in the article . If that happens then ATI is the winner .


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2008)

I agree, plus people from ATi are actually making thier names associated with the cards!  They must be proud, which makes me further believe these cards should be outstanding!


----------



## D4S4 (May 15, 2008)

btarunr said:


> They'd probably send back a Blu-ray disc with "Runs best with NVIDIA PureVideo HD" sticker, disc containing a hidden cam video of Jen-Hsun Huang doing "open a can of _whoop-ass_ act".



 damn funny thread!!!


----------



## freaksavior (May 15, 2008)

well this is looking good. Anybody know where to preorder them yet? j/k i know you cant yet


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2008)

Tank Guys is usually one of the first sites on board with preorders from what I can remember.


----------



## freaksavior (May 15, 2008)

tankguys doesnt even have a graphics card listing spot


----------



## Urbklr (May 15, 2008)

Wow, as fast or faster then a 3870X2, and only needs a decent 450Watt PSU to run

ATi/AMD has a real winner here, if this is true...And i'm ordering one as soon as i can, with overnight shipping


----------



## candle_86 (May 15, 2008)

not holding my breath, GT200 has been in the works for over a year just like the G80 was, RV770 not so long


----------



## candle_86 (May 15, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> Wow, as fast or faster then a 3870X2, and only needs a decent 450Watt PSU to run
> 
> ATi/AMD has a real winner here, if this is true...And i'm ordering one as soon as i can, with overnight shipping



shouldn't you wait, if Nvidia figures are right, the GT200 GTX cards are 40% faster than the 9800GX2 which would mean a royal stomping for AMD agian


----------



## Megasty (May 15, 2008)

If a version of the 4870 is as fast as a 3870x2 & costs around $250 then I'm sold


----------



## left-o-matic (May 15, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> Wow, as fast or faster then a 3870X2, and only needs a decent 450Watt PSU to run
> 
> ATi/AMD has a real winner here, if this is true...And i'm ordering one as soon as i can, with overnight shipping




Thats absolutely correct.  If I remember right the HD3XXX is basically a 55nm rework of the HD2XXX.  They found that by shrinking the die the GPU uses less power (they also implemented ATI's "Power Play" technology to clock down when Idle) and generates less heat, and of course increases performance.

the HD3870X2 uses roughly 10watts less power than the HD2900XT at full load. _*correction depends on the card..could be more, could be less*
_
Thus giving them more time to completely design HD4XXX series from the bottom up using the "lessons learned" technique.


----------



## Urbklr (May 15, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> shouldn't you wait, if Nvidia figures are right, the GT200 GTX cards are 40% faster than the 9800GX2 which would mean a royal stomping for AMD agian



Nope, unless the 4870 is slower than my 2900XT, im getting it. Thats right, extreme case of ATi fanboism


----------



## Weer (May 15, 2008)

ATI did NOT have enough time to create a whole new core. RV770 is *probably* not going to be better than RV670 and GDDR5 + 256bit = GDDR3 + 512bit, so it will have roughly the same bandwidth as the 2900XT. I can't _believe_ all these idiots going "HURAI GDDR5 GONA NOK NVIDIA OUT".

I'm not an nVidia fanboy. I just have common sense.


----------



## left-o-matic (May 15, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> Nope, unless the 4870 is slower than my 2900XT, im getting it. Thats right, extreme case of ATi fanboism



I joined the ATI clan after I saw the Radeon 9800 pro stomp the shit out of my old 5600XT

I just hope that they worked out the bios issue that they have had with 3870x2 overheating because the fan speed was locked at 20% to keep the noise down.

...and thats the one of the main reasons I'm waiting to see the 4870x2s....that and they're almost here.


----------



## mandelore (May 16, 2008)

lol @ candle, (as usual)   <--- and yes, my post is about as useful as your own ^^


----------



## Makaveli (May 16, 2008)

left-o-matic said:


> Thats absolutely correct.  If I remember right the HD3XXX is basically a 45nm rework of the HD2XXX.  They found that by shrinking the die the GPU uses less power (they also implemented ATI's "Power Play" technology to clock down when Idle) and generates less heat, and of course increases performance.
> 
> the HD3870X2 uses roughly 10watts less power than the HD2900XT at full load.
> 
> Thus giving them more time to completely design HD4XXX series from the bottom up using the "lessons learned" technique.




Some incorrect info there HD3XXX series is 55nm not 45nm!


----------



## Makaveli (May 16, 2008)

left-o-matic said:


> I joined the ATI clan after I saw the Radeon 9800 pro stomp the shit out of my old 5600XT
> 
> I just hope that they worked out the bios issue that they have had with 3870x2 overheating because the fan speed was locked at 20% to keep the noise down.
> 
> ...and thats the one of the main reasons I'm waiting to see the 4870x2s....that and they're almost here.



Also incorrect the bios fan issue was on the 3870 cards not the X2's!

And if you are on this site you should know it was easily fixed by flashing to a better bios!


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2008)

Weer said:


> ATI did NOT have enough time to create a whole new core. RV770 is *probably* not going to be better than RV670 and GDDR5 + 256bit = GDDR3 + 512bit, so it will have roughly the same bandwidth as the 2900XT. I can't _believe_ all these idiots going "HURAI GDDR5 GONA NOK NVIDIA OUT".
> 
> I'm not an nVidia fanboy. I just have common sense.


They mentioned that they were working on R700 before HD2900 even released.


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> They mentioned that they were working on R700 before HD2900 even released.



+1 on that, R700 is a from the ground up design, hell, rumors about it have been churning since before the HD 3000 series was announced.

And still, we have no word whether or not R700 used on the 4870x2 is a dual-core GPU or not . . . might be why no core spec info has been leaked on the 4870x2 so far . . .


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2008)

Weer said:


> ATI did NOT have enough time to create a whole new core. RV770 is *probably* not going to be better than RV670 and GDDR5 + 256bit = GDDR3 + 512bit, so it will have roughly the same bandwidth as the 2900XT. I can't _believe_ all these idiots going "HURAI GDDR5 GONA NOK NVIDIA OUT".
> 
> I'm not an nVidia fanboy. I just have common sense.



I honestly dont think ATI is going to get caught with their pants down this time like they did with the 2900 Series.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 16, 2008)

sweet action... lmao @ imperialreign thats funny!
im really looking forward to these cards...


----------



## left-o-matic (May 16, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> Also incorrect the bios fan issue was on the 3870 cards not the X2's!
> 
> And if you are on this site you should know it was easily fixed by flashing to a better bios!



I guess that I'm wrong.

SAPPHIRE 100221SR Radeon HD 3870 X2

 GECUBE HD3870X2-F3 Radeon HD 3870 X2

 HIS Hightech H387X2F1GNP Radeon HD 3870 X2 1GB 

 MSI RX3870X2-T2D1G OC Radeon HD 3870 X2

VisionTek 900209 Radeon HD 3870 X2

it's ok.......I've been wrong before....and yes you were right it is 55nm (I had Intel manufacturing on the brain at the time.)


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> sweet action... lmao @ imperialreign thats funny!
> im really looking forward to these cards...



so's the fact that I just heard nVidia responded to the ATI "Jaws" tape by sending the red camp a tube of KY with *G92* written on it in black magnum marker . . . and they followed up by sending one to AMD corporate with a sticky that read "courtesy of Intel"




we'll just have to see how it goes, eh?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 16, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> so's the fact that I just heard nVidia responded to the ATI "Jaws" tape by sending the red camp a tube of KY with *G92* written on it in black magnum marker . . . and they followed up by sending one to AMD corporate with a sticky that read "courtesy of Intel"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooo ouch lol!

guess we will...should be very interesting


----------



## Millenia (May 16, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> shouldn't you wait, if Nvidia figures are right, the GT200 GTX cards are 40% faster than the 9800GX2 which would mean a royal stomping for AMD agian



Yeah and it will most probably end up costing 80% more. In pure performance it will most probably end up being faster, yes, but if the price/performance ratio is that much better then there's no excuse to get one unless you have practically unlimited budget.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 17, 2008)

Interesting info from CJ



> The HD4870 does beat the 8800GTS 512. It even beats the 9800GTX by an average margin of 25%.



We will see if this is true or not.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 17, 2008)

Nice. I may have to sell my 3870 and get this 4870. 

And if Nvidias recent cards are any indication, I Dont really expect the GT200 to be mind boggling.


----------



## candle_86 (May 17, 2008)

Millenia said:


> Yeah and it will most probably end up costing 80% more. In pure performance it will most probably end up being faster, yes, but if the price/performance ratio is that much better then there's no excuse to get one unless you have practically unlimited budget.



except Nvidia always cuts down somewhere and releases a slower card, you can bet money Nvidia will be faster at the same price look at 9600GT vs 3870 or 8800GS vs 3850. Total stomp all over midrange for them. And the 9800GX2 is faster per dollar than the 3870x2, Nvidia is set to win agian, they can't loose, G80 was in the works since before G70 ever showed up, who knows how long GT200 has, we know it was GT100 and before that G90 so that gives you an idea. If you want to belive in false hopes be my guest but the glory days of AMD are over, Phenom was a total washout along with the R600 cores, so why should this be any diffrent.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> except Nvidia always cuts down somewhere and releases a slower card, you can bet money Nvidia will be faster at the same price look at 9600GT vs 3870 or 8800GS vs 3850. Total stomp all over midrange for them. And the 9800GX2 is faster per dollar than the 3870x2, Nvidia is set to win agian, they can't loose, G80 was in the works since before G70 ever showed up, who knows how long GT200 has, we know it was GT100 and before that G90 so that gives you an idea. If you want to belive in false hopes be my guest but the glory days of AMD are over, Phenom was a total washout along with the R600 cores, so why should this be any diffrent.


Because both companies have always gone back and forth. R770 was in the works before R600 rolled out too. So it doesn't really matter how long NV has been working on R200.

And I'm not saying you're wrong, but do you have links showing the 9600GT is faster than 3870?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> except Nvidia always cuts down somewhere and releases a slower card, you can bet money Nvidia will be faster at the same price look at 9600GT vs 3870 or 8800GS vs 3850. Total stomp all over midrange for them. And the 9800GX2 is faster per dollar than the 3870x2, Nvidia is set to win agian, they can't loose, G80 was in the works since before G70 ever showed up, who knows how long GT200 has, we know it was GT100 and before that G90 so that gives you an idea. If you want to belive in false hopes be my guest but the glory days of AMD are over, Phenom was a total washout along with the R600 cores, so why should this be any diffrent.



showin your colors as a yellow belley, prepare for the worst dude.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 17, 2008)

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/RV770_Preliminary_Performance_Revealed/5782.html

- Christine


----------



## btarunr (May 17, 2008)

So it does end up beating the...ehm...G92 :shadedshu


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

still looking forward to the trustworthy reviews, though - as much as everything is looking very promising for the ATI camp this generation, we're still only seeing "leaked" specs and performance claims.


Although, I firmly believe this just might be the  that nVidia has been in need of for quite some time, and a great boost to the red camp morale if they pull it off.


----------



## mandelore (May 17, 2008)

interesting:

"RV770XT will run 1.25X faster than GeForce 9800 GTX"

if true bodes well for the x2 varient


----------



## wolf2009 (May 17, 2008)

so nvidia will again reign supreme this time. ATI's new chips only 1.25x faster than 9800GTX , will not beat 9800GX2 .


----------



## mandelore (May 17, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> so nvidia will again reign supreme this time. ATI's new chips only 1.25x faster than 9800GTX , will not beat 9800GX2 .



lol, u daft? thats a 4870 single core vs a double cored card, do the math.

if correct, the 4870*X2* will be faster than the 9800GX2 ^^


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

mandelore said:


> lol, u daft? thats a 4870 single core vs a double cored card, do the math.
> 
> if correct, the 4870*X2* will be faster than the 9800GX2 ^^



and if that math is right, it'll pee all over the 9800GX2's parade.



Once nVidia release their new cores this year, I expect to see those running neck and neck, or slightly below ATI's HD4000 series . . . we'll see . . .


----------



## mandelore (May 17, 2008)

either way very promising lineup from both parties, and certainly something im gonna be upgrading to once actual benchies are out.

Awww... bless.... my poor 2900xt, ill miss it. wonder what ill get for it with a modded bios, DD-29XT waterblock and 24/7 gaming speeds of 910core, 1250 memory (bench 955core)


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

mandelore said:


> either way very promising lineup from both parties, and certainly something im gonna be upgrading to once actual benchies are out.
> 
> Awww... bless.... my poor 2900xt, ill miss it. wonder what ill get for it with a modded bios, DD-29XT waterblock and 24/7 gaming speeds of 910core, 1250 memory (bench 955core)





don't look at me . . . I'm saving for a 4870x2


----------



## mandelore (May 17, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> don't look at me . . . I'm saving for a 4870x2



lol, thats my target card also


----------



## imperialreign (May 17, 2008)

mandelore said:


> lol, thats my target card also



I'm hoping by the time it's released, ATI will have CrossfireX worked out . . . a 4870x2 and 2 3870s oughta be quite nice   (I'm happy now about purchasing a 3 slot board a couple of months ago )


----------



## jbunch07 (May 18, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I'm hoping by the time it's released, ATI will have CrossfireX worked out . . . a 4870x2 and 2 3870s oughta be quite nice   (I'm happy now about purchasing a 3 slot board a couple of months ago )



i thought cfx would only work with the same series cards...like 3xxx with another 3xxx series and 4xxx with another 4xxx... could be wrong though... i hope i am!
that would be really nice if it would work like that!


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 18, 2008)

If i was to build a machine now, id have this card in it

http://www.asus.com.tw/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=160&l3=701&l4=0&model=2248&modelmenu=1


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes but the geforce boys are gonna release the 9900gtx and 9900gtx x2 and they will be much faster than the current gpus and I would think they will beat the 4870 and 4870x2 if these chips are 1.25 faster. Still AMD will be king for a few months atleast. The best deal going will be the 3870x2 and 3850x2 both of which are priced near the 9800gtx  and much cheaper than the 9800gtx x2. They will drop in price and be very good buys. Anything above a 9800gtx is overkill anyways for the next year. I for one am considering buying a 3850x2 this week it should still beat a 4870 and be near the same price. The 3850x2 is about 1.25 faster than a 9800gtx I would think.



i thought there was to be no x2 from nvidio


----------



## imperialreign (May 18, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i thought cfx would only work with the same series cards...like 3xxx with another 3xxx series and 4xxx with another 4xxx... could be wrong though... i hope i am!
> that would be really nice if it would work like that!



IDK, I might be thinking of Hybrid Crossfire - but, IIRC, that's exclusive to AMD's chipsets . . . I might be wrong, though.  I've heard that ATI do plan to extend the CrossfireX solution to other GPUs, we'll have to wait and see . . .

I kinda figured that we'd have support out of the box with the new cards . . . might just be wishful thinking again, though


----------



## candle_86 (May 18, 2008)

if Nvidia does what they claim it does, the GT200 is supposed to be double the raw shader and TMU power of the current lineup and hopefully at least 1.5x the rops. If the GT200 rumors are right, AMD is screwed, think 8800Ultra x2.5 in one core. The current is 480 Tglops the GT200 is supposed to be over 1tf according to Nvidia, and we all know how these preview's are going AMD 1tf is competing a a 480 gF card nicly.


----------



## tkpenalty (May 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> yes but the geforce boys are gonna release the 9900gtx and 9900gtx x2 and they will be much faster than the current gpus and I would think they will beat the 4870 and 4870x2 if these chips are 1.25 faster. Still AMD will be king for a few months atleast. The best deal going will be the 3870x2 and 3850x2 both of which are priced near the 9800gtx  and much cheaper than the 9800gtx x2. They will drop in price and be very good buys. Anything above a 9800gtx is overkill anyways for the next year. I for one am considering buying a 3850x2 this week it should still beat a 4870 and be near the same price. The 3850x2 is about 1.25 faster than a 9800gtx I would think.



 

No more new 9 series GPUs mate. Stop misleading people. The flagship card is a single core GTX280. No 9xxx stuff anymore. Moreover nobody has proper performance figures on it yet. 9800GTX Overkill?  Try DX10 mode in Crysis + AA. I hope that will wake you up.



candle_86 said:


> if Nvidia does what they claim it does, the GT200 is supposed to be double the raw shader and TMU power of the current lineup and hopefully at least 1.5x the rops. If the GT200 rumors are right, AMD is screwed, think 8800Ultra x2.5 in one core. The current is 480 Tglops the GT200 is supposed to be over 1tf according to Nvidia, and we all know how these preview's are going AMD 1tf is competing a a 480 gF card nicly.



Double the amount of TMUs/etc won't give a GPU double the performance. Architectual efficiency will. I don't want to give another lecture here...


----------



## candle_86 (May 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No more new 9 series GPUs mate. Stop misleading people. The flagship card is a single core GTX280. No 9xxx stuff anymore. Moreover nobody has proper performance figures on it yet. 9800GTX Overkill?  Try DX10 mode in Crysis + AA. I hope that will wake you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Double the amount of TMUs/etc won't give a GPU double the performance. Architectual efficiency will. I don't want to give another lecture here...



it will give close, im very familiar with how these things work. If they double the units and all are interergrated into one die the overhead of talking over a bus to use them is gone ect. ITs like the diffrence between the 6800LE and 6800GT


----------



## trt740 (May 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> No more new 9 series GPUs mate. Stop misleading people. The flagship card is a single core GTX280. No 9xxx stuff anymore. Moreover nobody has proper performance figures on it yet. 9800GTX Overkill?  Try DX10 mode in Crysis + AA. I hope that will wake you up.
> 
> 
> 
> Double the amount of TMUs/etc won't give a GPU double the performance. Architectual efficiency will. I don't want to give another lecture here...



at what resolution? Also as of now there might not be any plans for a 9900x2 but do you really think that the  Geforce crew won't create one? They have a very long track of doing just that. I could care less anyways I'm a AMD guy from way back I hope the new AMD card rocks. Also Crysis is just one game.


----------



## Millenia (May 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> at what resolution? Also as of now there might not be any plans for a 9900x2 but do you really think that the  Geforce crew won't create one? They have a very long track of doing just that. I could care less anyways I'm a AMD guy from way back I hope the new AMD card rocks. Also Crysis is just one game.



I doubt they will make a dual GPU solution of the GT200 for a while since it's most probably a huge power hog and runs hotter than the average volcano


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

Millenia said:


> I doubt they will make a dual GPU solution of the GT200 for a while since it's most probably a huge power hog and runs hotter than the average volcano



lmao thast pretty funny..."hotter than the average volcano" 

i would have to guess your prob right though...but we will see...but usually they try to make the next chip cooler than the previous...like how the g92 was cooler than the g80.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 19, 2008)

Twie the horsepower neer makes you go down the track half as fast ...


----------



## flashstar (May 19, 2008)

Both Ati's and Nvidia's cards are rated at 1 Tflop. Nvidia's will get the upper hand though because most high-end games are now programmed with Nvidia in mind but both the R770 and the GT200 should technically have similar performance. I also don't buy the "Nvidia is doubling everything" idea because if that happens then the GT200 will have a lot more power than 1 Tflops.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

flashstar said:


> Both Ati's and Nvidia's cards are rated at 1 Tflop. Nvidia's will get the upper hand though because most high-end games are now programmed with Nvidia in mind but both the R770 and the GT200 should technically have similar performance. *I also don't buy the "Nvidia is doubling everything" idea because if that happens then the GT200 will have a lot more power than 1 Tflops*.



not only that it will be double the price! :shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 19, 2008)

flashstar said:


> Both Ati's and Nvidia's cards are rated at 1 Tflop. Nvidia's will get the upper hand though because most high-end games are now programmed with Nvidia in mind but both the R770 and the GT200 should technically have similar performance. I also don't buy the "Nvidia is doubling everything" idea because if that happens then the GT200 will have a lot more power than 1 Tflops.




what do you mean now they are Programmed, games have been programmed with Nvidia Since basically the GF2 Era, Its a Defacto, which is standard by popularity, not standard. It was until the R300 Chips that Games were finally getting the ATI name slapped on them.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

perfect example would be Crysis...its was mad to using nvidia cards so it has better game play with nvidia cards.


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lmao thast pretty funny..."hotter than the average volcano"
> 
> i would have to guess your prob right though...but we will see...but usually they try to make the next chip cooler than the previous...like how the g92 was cooler than the g80.






by what?  5C?   And isn't that if you're living in either the Arctic or Antarctic circles?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> by what?  5C?   And isn't that if you're living in either the Arctic or Antarctic circles?



lol very true but hey they brag about it even if it was .05C they would still brag about it!


----------



## imperialreign (May 19, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> lol very true but hey they brag about it even if it was .05C they would still brag about it!



hell, they'd brag about it if it ran 5C warmer


----------



## jbunch07 (May 19, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> hell, they'd brag about it if it ran 5C warmer



also true...


----------



## trt740 (May 21, 2008)

*this is interesting*

ATI Radeon 4800 launch details: Meet (Terry) Makedon and Trojan (Horse)        
Hardware  
By Theo Valich     
Wednesday, May 14, 2008 17:48  
TG Daily Exclusive – We previously published several details about AMD’s next-generation graphics card lineup and as we get closer to the launch we are getting more details about the launch date, feature set and prices. The good news: The new boards will come with “physics processing capability” and prices that will start below $200 for a 512 MB board. The bad news: The 4800 series will launch after Nvidia’s GT200.

Yes, we know, we previously said that the 4800 series would launch in May, but as it stands right now, we won’t be seeing the first new cards until mid-June. According To AMD’s current introduction schedule, the Radeon 4800 series will launch in week 25, which puts the day of the introduction somewhere between June 15 and June 22. What is significant about this time frame is that ATI will trail Nvidia and their new high-end chip GT200.  



This comes as a major surprise, because it was widely expected that ATI will debut its RV770 chip first, followed by Nvidia's summer part. But as it stands right now, Nvidia has the pole position in a new round of the graphics wars. Of course, the GT200 and RV770 are actually not entirely comparable, because of their huge price difference. But performance-wise, we're in for a possibly close race.

ATI's Radeon 4800 series will be introduced in three flavors - as 4850, 4870 and 4870 X2. The company will also offer a “4850 256MB” (as opposed to 512 MB in other versions), but this SKU is a so-called "option" and is geared towards to the OEM/ODM/SI crowd to support them with cheaper parts for the back-to-school period and beyond.

The Radeon 4850, code-named “Makedon,” is AMD's launch board. The name, by the way, is likely to refer to Terry "Catalyst" Makedon, group manager for software and video in the AMD (ATI) graphics division.  Of course, there is a small chance that Alexander The Great (Alexandros Megas, Alexandar Makedonski) may have influenced the naming, but somehow we feel that Terry has won this time.

The 4850 board features 512 MB of GDDR3 memory and is expected to be available in volume at launch. We heard that card vendors will start printing their boxes next week, which means that the specifications are final at this time. According to our sources, the 4850 will come with single-slot cooling; CrossFireX is supported with up to four boards in a single system (if you have the appropriate board based on AMD 790FX, 790GX, Intel Skulltrail, X48) and each board will require a single 6-pin PCIe power connector.

AMD will follow up in July and launch the Radeon 4870 512 MB GDDR5 and the 4870 X2 1024 MB GDDR5 (R700). The Radeon 4870 chip is built onto a board codenamed “Trojan” (could be named after a condom brand or a horse; we pick the latter) and comes with a dual-slot cooler, following the tradition of earlier XX70 boards. Our previous information about the memory buffer was a bit inaccurate, since the cost of Qimonda's GDDR5 memory apparently was not compatible with the targeted pricing of these cards. The 4870 includes 512MB GDDR5 memory and surpasses upcoming Nvidia cards in terms of bandwidth. However, if any ATI partner wants to build a 1024 MB GDDR5 board, ATI will not say no, we were told. But don't expect this to happen until early fall, since everybody wants to move as many units as possible.

In terms of performance, we heard some interesting claims. A 4870 should perform on par with or better than a dual-chip 3870 X2. Our sources explained to us that using a PCIe Gen1 controller 3870 X2 was a mistake, since the board was hungry for data and didn't sync well with this interface. Don’t expect the ATI team to repeat that mistake with the 4870 X2. However, we admit that we have no idea what kind of connection two RV770 GPUs will have.

Looking at features, ATI will promote DirectX 10.1, PCI Express 2.0, dynamic geometry acceleration and other functions that were introduced with the Radeon 3800 series. What surprises us is that the manufacturer is highlighting a "Game physics processing capability" in its launch materials. Since ATI didn't bid for Havok (which ended up in Intel’s lap) and Nvidia snapped up PhysX we wonder who provides a physics engine for ATI. Perhaps the company took a completely different direction and it simply expanded its GPGPU capabilities from professional FireStream cards to the desktop.

The Radeon 4800 series also includes 7.1 channel-via-HDMI support and color output also got a “significant” boost, our sources said. We were unable to confirm HDMI 1.3 support, but we would not be surprised if that in fact is the case. The Unified Video Decoder is now in generation 2 and is called "UVD2".

Every aspect of the GPU is monitored by PowerPlay, since ATI will be very aggressive on the power side: The boards have been designed with power in mind and the 4850/4870 won't require 8+6-pin combinations (exception: The dual-GPU 4870 X2). Power supply requirements call for a 450 watt unit for a single card and a 550 watt version for two cards. Given the fact that ATI has to state this for PoS power supplies, CrossFire should do just fine with a top notch 400 watt power supply.

Let’s talk about pricing. AMD decided to remain aggressive in an effort to win back market share. Pricing is actually set to a point where Nvidia is unlikely to be able to compete (that is at least what somebody is hoping for). Pricing guidelines are not finalized at this time, but according to several sources, the Radeon 4850 will succeed the 3850 512MB and should cost about $189-$219 at launch. Our sources indicated that 4870 GDDR5 cards will cost between $249 and $279, but somehow we feel that AMD might aim go for $199 and $249 at launch. 

Given the current market, these prices could stir up the market and create quite a circus. Radeon cards could be getting lots of design wins for the back-to-school market, but our sources warned us that ATI is a bit late to the party. Qualifying of systems takes time, and tens of thousands of machines take time to be manufactured and shipped to North America. For Europe, things are more lenient, since nobody works in August and schools/universities start in September or October.

All in all, ATI will have one helluwa June and July. All eyes are now on Nvidia: Will Nvidia create a decent competitor for the sub-$300 range (55nm G92 is being prepared), or will AMD/ATI will gain market share?

Read also:
Details leaked: ATI Radeon 4800 gets 480 stream processors  (specifications) 
AMD’s Radeon 4800 in production

http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-37453-135.html


----------



## btarunr (May 21, 2008)

"Aww just two? I've got a boxful of Trojan"


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2008)

I wonder if that launch date still stands


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 25, 2008)

dont count on launch dates from either company, we will see them when they are in stock at the e-retailers.


----------

